# Today's Costs



## imp

Do you find the cost of today's major items, i.e., car, appliances, etc., to have gotten out of step with what your retirement income can budget for?   imp


----------



## squatting dog

imp said:


> Do you find the cost of today's major items, i.e., car, appliances, etc., to have gotten out of step with what your retirement income can budget for?   imp



Most definitely. A while back, I was in a funk and started thinking about how it does not seem to pay to play by the rules. Example...

Just play by the rules and see what happens.


1- conserve electricity:
Use new efficient light bulbs.
Turn off lights and other electrical items when not in use.
Use ceiling fans in all rooms.
Turn a/c up to a higher temp. (81-82 degree's)
Dry clothes outside, not in dryer.(outside clothesline)
Buy new energy efficient appliances 


Outcome... Electric company complains of lost revenue.
Result... raise electric rates.


2- conserve gas:
Carpool whenever possible.
Inflate tires for better mpg. 
Plan trips for multi use.
Buy newer efficient auto.


Outcome... Gas company complains of lost revenue.
Result... higher gas prices


my favorite...Buy a hybrid vehicle and try to drive less
now, states are losing revenue due to less gas sold and 
therefore, less road use taxes collected. 
The answer... tax hybrid's for not using enough gas.


3- Recycle:
Seperate plastic, cardboard, glass, etc from trash.


Outcome... Landfill won't take most "hazard waste"
such as... batteries, tires, mattresses, any Freon loaded
appliance's, old gas tanks, etc.
Result... Trash strewn all over the back roads and 
plugging up drain ditches. 


4- Work hard and get ahead:
Pay into medicare fund for future health issues.
Make a steady wage and pay into a pension plan.
Pay a fair share of taxes.
Put pride in your workmanship and care about your job.
Work hard to put children through college.
Save money for retirement.


Outcome... Government raids social security account.
Result...Government increases retirement age.
Medicare covers less and less and your up front fee's
continue to increase.
Cooked books allow Government to maintain small or no
cost of living allowance.
Totally worn out body unable to enjoy those "Golden Years".
Pension planners make bad investments in market.
Your hard earned dollars disappear into thin air.
Watch your tax dollars go to support every
deadbeat, non-working person in the country.
Watch your company outsource your job.
Children come back home to live because there
are no real jobs to be had.


5- Be a smart shopper:
Coupon shop whenever possible.
By no name or store brands.
Compare prices at all times.
Watch for sales and stock up on non-perishable goods.


Outcome... Store's complain of lost revenue.
Result...Higher food prices and product package gets smaller.

Now, I guess it's time to update to include the robber barons ideas for Insurance.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG!! You couldn't be more right squatting dog...best description of the cost of living I've ever read.


----------



## JustBonee

Really hit the nail on the head squatting dog!  Great post.


----------



## imp

A sensitive nerve was struck? Every word of it true, though. I jokingly told a clerk somewhere that my S/S check won't "bounce" even though it's made of rubber, and that won't allow it to stretch, either. Guy just looked at me like I was nuts. Hope the fund still exists when HE needs it!   imp


----------



## Lon

Since I have not and probably will not be buying major items since retiring, I haven't paid attention to those prices. If I do need a major item it would be paid for from investments and not retirement income, like my new HP Laptop. I have noticed however, the rather steady increase in food prices. I live in a big fruit producing state and ALL FRUIT seems to sell for $1.99 per pound. The price of eggs, bread, milk is ridiculous.


----------



## RadishRose

Amen!


----------



## imp

Lon, just  curious, what does milk go for a gallon there?    imp


----------



## John C

I was amazed when I realized the sales tax on my latest car was more than the total cost of my 1956 Oldsmobile.  Also, it cost more than three times the cost of my very first house.


----------



## Butterfly

Yes!  Day to day expenses are WAY up.  I cannot BELIEVE what meat costs today, and most other foods as well.  I don't know how in the world working families afford to feed a family at today's prices.  

I'll probably never be able to afford a new car, but my old Saturn still gets me where I'm going and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Don M.

According to the governments BLS, Inflation is NOT a problem.  In fact, according to their charts, Deflation may be a bigger concern.  This past Winter, Costs actually came down, and so far this year, the rises in prices is almost nil.

http://data.bls.gov/timeseries/CUSR0000SA0?output_view=pct_1mth

Obviously, the people who create these charts have not been doing much shopping in the past couple of years....BUT, this data gives Washington all the excuse it needs to forgo things like a Social Security COLA increase.


----------



## Lon

imp said:


> Lon, just  curious, what does milk go for a gallon there?    imp




$4.59


----------



## imp

Lon said:


> $4.59



Gosh! I'd have to start drinking my coffee black! Ours here is $ 1.99 on sale, normally $2.59.   imp


----------



## Kadee

Just to put in my  two cents worth and give you Aussie prices on items you have mentioned .
you can, but I don't buy Milk $2 for 2 litres ... I don't like the taste so choose to pay $4 for 2 litres 
Bread prices vary as much as the weather, you can but bread in the major supermarkets for $1 a loaf however I'm fussy what I put into my mouth, so by choice I buy bread from a bakery chain called bakers delight .. I like a loaf called cape seed hubby has plain white ..no we are not rich, but I budget, rarely eat out and choose to eat good food ..


----------



## Butterfly

Don M. said:


> According to the governments BLS, Inflation is NOT a problem.  In fact, according to their charts, Deflation may be a bigger concern.  This past Winter, Costs actually came down, and so far this year, the rises in prices is almost nil.
> 
> http://data.bls.gov/timeseries/CUSR0000SA0?output_view=pct_1mth
> 
> Obviously, the people who create these charts have not been doing much shopping in the past couple of years....BUT, this data gives Washington all the excuse it needs to forgo things like a Social Security COLA increase.



Clearly, whoever thinks this does not live HERE.  Prices have gone up like mad.  I didn't see any costs coming down last winter, either.  Every time I go to the grocery store, prices have crept up just a little.  And beef prices are outa sight -- I haven't bought beef in long time.  I'm semi-vegatarian anyway, and when I vary from that, it's mostly fish and chicken, thank goodness.


----------



## Butterfly

Dog foods are going way up, too.  I have to buy grain free premium food for my girl, because she has allergy issues and premium dog food is cheaper than continual vet visits and prescriptions.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> Just to put in my  two cents worth and give you Aussie prices on items you have mentioned .
> you can, but I don't buy Milk $2 for 2 litres ... I don't like the taste so choose to pay $4 for 2 litres
> Bread prices vary as much as the weather, you can but bread in the major supermarkets for $1 a loaf however I'm fussy what I put into my mouth, so by choice I buy bread from a bakery chain called bakers delight .. I like a loaf called cape seed hubby has plain white ..no we are not rich, but I budget, rarely eat out and choose to eat good food ..



What about using a bread machine?  You know what's in it and it will taste better.  I used lots of seeds in mine.


----------



## 911

Prices must really be going up. My wife has never complained about store prices until last Friday when she came home and was telling me about the cost of bread and eggs. I don't eat bread and we throw more away than we eat, so we are going to stop buying bread. 

Didn't they used to sell half loaves of bread, or was I dreaming that? I told her to buy a half loaf and she laughed. I thought for sure that I remember them selling half loaf.


----------



## AZ Jim

imp said:


> Lon, just  curious, what does milk go for a gallon there?    imp



In AZ milk  is $3.07 gal. average.


----------



## AZ Jim

911 said:


> Prices must really be going up. My wife has never complained about store prices until last Friday when she came home and was telling me about the cost if bread and eggs. I don't eat bread and we throw more away than we eat, so we are going to stop buying bread.
> 
> Didn't they used to sell half loaves of bread, or was I dreaming that? I told her to buy a half loaf and she laughed. I thought for sure that I remember them selling half loaf.



We freeze bread, takes minutes to defrost or 20 seconds in microwave.  Never heard of half loaves.


----------



## Ameriscot

911 said:


> Prices must really be going up. My wife has never complained about store prices until last Friday when she came home and was telling me about the cost if bread and eggs. I don't eat bread and we throw more away than we eat, so we are going to stop buying bread.
> 
> Didn't they used to sell half loaves of bread, or was I dreaming that? I told her to buy a half loaf and she laughed. I thought for sure that I remember them selling half loaf.



You could always freeze a loaf and take out what you need a slice at a time.


----------



## applecruncher

I'm not aware of bread being sold in half loaves.  But I do know that half dozen eggs can be ourchased.  I don't use a lot of eggs and sometimes I buy those.

Eggs have been $1.99 a dozen here for quite awhile.  The one thing I noticed going way up last year is bacon, but now it seems to have stabilized.  I often get it free with a coupon from Kroger.  Also get free Haagen Daas ice cream. I watch for sales on coffee then I buy it and also use a $1.00 off coupon, same with cat food. I buy store brand for most things.


----------



## Vivjen

We have half loaves...and small loaves.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> In AZ milk  is $3.07 gal. average.



Milk is only sold in litres or pints here so can't compare.  

We stopped buying regular milk and buy almond, soy, and coconut/almond milk in 1 litre containers.  Price ranges from £1-£1.79.


----------



## Vivjen

I think bread went up a lot last winter; because of a bad wheat harvest world-wide.
personally, I have found that prices of white goods are lower than a few years ago...the problem is that I don't know how long I have to make my money last for...


----------



## Cookie

Good bread (whole grain organic) costs about $5-$6 here. I freeze it and just a slice or 2. 
rye is available in half loaves.
1 doz free range eggs $6.00
milk - $5.99 for 3 litres, soy/almond milk is about $4 a 1/2 gallon.


----------



## imp

Cookie said:


> Good bread (whole grain organic) costs about $5-$6 here. I freeze it and just a slice or 2.
> rye is available in half loaves.
> *1 doz free range eggs $6.00*
> milk - $5.99 for 3 litres, soy/almond milk is about $4 a 1/2 gallon.



We had a neighbor in Missouri who sold his free-ranged eggs in town. Having been aware of the deplorable conditions I saw at his "free-range" area, I got the distinct impression commercially raised eggs, chickens confined also under deplorable conditions, would be my preference, after of course, raising our own. Just sayin'.   Imp


----------



## Cookie

True, imp, free range are often not so free, but less horrific than the confined, here north of your border. The other option is to stop eating eggs altogether, stop eating beef/meat, stop drinking milk.  Now that would be a very inexpensive diet.  But veggies aren't cheap either.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Milk is only sold in litres or pints here so can't compare.
> 
> We stopped buying regular milk and buy almond, soy, and coconut/almond milk in 1 litre containers.  Price ranges from £1-£1.79.



I buy Litre cartons of Organic skimmed milk which cost £1.10 a litre ( approx 2 pints)....at the current exchange rate that would be $1.71 US dollars for 2 pints..

Organic eggs are around £2.30 for 1/2 dozen...== $3.58 which equals over $7 US for a dozen

Cheap white  bread is available from about 60p a loaf, but I buy organic wholemeal or seeded ...which costs around £1.50 a loaf  = $2.30 ish US dollars..

So you can see that food prices in both countries are very high.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I buy Litre cartons of Organic skimmed milk which cost £1.10 a litre ( approx 2 pints)....at the current exchange rate that would be $1.71 US dollars for 2 pints..
> 
> Organic eggs are around £2.30 for 1/2 dozen...== $3.58 which equals over $7 US for a dozen
> 
> Cheap white  bread is available from about 60p a loaf, but I buy organic wholemeal or seeded ...which costs around £1.50 a loaf  = $2.30 ish US dollars..
> 
> So you can see that food prices in both countries are very high.




Strangely I find many veg and fruits to be very expensive in the US.


----------



## hollydolly

Is that so Annie?....ours aren't very cheap either of course...not compared to Spain or Greece but can you give us an idea how the F&V in the US  compare in price to the UK?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Is that so Annie?....ours aren't very cheap either of course...not compared to Spain or Greece but can you give us an idea how the F&V in the US  compare in price to the UK?



I've seen a green pepper for $2, a cantaloupe for $8....  Converting it to £ really isn't a fair comparison.  The exchange rate changes frequently to further confuse it.


----------



## imp

Awright, I just had a thought about costs of foods. Wal-Mart, here anyway, has a large freezer case as an "end-cap", as they call it, as wide as the shelves back to back between two aisles. This case is filled plum-full with seafood only. Prepackaged in heavy plastic, every single bag I took out and scrutinized had a whole lot of pretty pictures, assurances of quality, etc., and every one bore a tiny, fine print 3-word line somewhere hidden within all the other sloganry:  "Product of China".

How in the world, given today's transportation costs, can this product be carried half-way around the earth, presumably safely, and sold competitively here? This boggles my mind!    imp


----------



## Kadee

Ameriscot said:


> You could always freeze a loaf and take out what you need a slice at a time.


I buy my bread in Adelaide (200 km away) I freeze it and only take out a slice or two as needed


----------



## imp

*Freight Costs*

As of 2007, average freight cost expressed in $ per ton-mile were:

Airplane   $ 90.

Truck    $  17.

Rail    $  3.

Oil Pipeline  $  1.60

Since 2007, costs have skyrocketed, but figures were not available for all modes of carrier, however, 2012 figures:

Airplane   $  136.

Rail   $  4.

Thus Air feight increased 51% between '07 and '12, while Rail increased only  33%.  I still like the trains!     imp


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> I buy my bread in Adelaide (200 km away) I freeze it and only take out a slice or two as needed



I bake a loaf in my bread machine and my dh has two thick slices for toast every morning.  No need to freeze any!  I buy a small seeded loaf with less calories to make sandwiches with, but I should freeze it as I end up dumping the last few slices.


----------



## hollydolly

I always freeze my bread..and use just a couple of slices at a time. It can go straight in the toaster, or just takes about 20 minutes to defrost to use 'fresh'.. otherwise I'd be dumping loads of it..

$8 for a Canteloupe?..wow!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Here in the UK, the current health issue is Obesity.  Some people will say that 'junk'  food is cheaper than 'healthy' food (incl.  Fruit & veges) so poorer people will eat 'junk' and become obese.  I don't subscribe to this and recon that (at least here in N. Scotland) fruit & veges are very reasonably priced and widely affordable.  Meat & fish  however have become more expensive, so I have cut down on quantity, but not on quality.

Like some others, we also bake our own bread.  We also grow some of our own fruit & veg and raise our own pigs.  This makes pork expensive, but vastly better than supermarket pork.


----------



## Glinda

We bake our own bread and if it starts to go a little stale, we make croutons out of it.  They can be thrown on salads or in soups or casseroles.


----------



## Cookie

Great idea Glinda.  I do that too, and make breadcrumbs from my old bread butts, that I grind up in blender after baking in very low oven til dry.  Works great and never have to buy them.


----------



## hollydolly

My mother was born and raised on the East Coast of Scotland, and after she married my father in the mid 50's  she moved to the west coast where the 2 is very different , and also names for things are or at least were as well.

On the East coast ( now I don't know about today) but in those days a loaf of bread was called a 1/2 loaf, and 2 loaves were simply ''a loaf''...confusing I know, but not to her because that's what she'd known all her life, so the first time she went into a bakers shop in Glasgow and asked for a 1/2 loaf they looked at her quizzically and said we don't cut loaves in half...so she said No, I don't want it cut in half I just want a half loaf..so back and forth they went like that with a large queue building up behind listening to this.. until finally someone showed her that a loaf of bread in Glasgow is just one loaf. ..and not 2. She said she'd never felt so embarrassed!


----------



## imp

Cookie said:


> True, imp, free range are often not so free, but less horrific than the confined, here north of your border. The other option is to stop eating eggs altogether, stop eating beef/meat, stop drinking milk.  Now that would be a very inexpensive diet.  But veggies aren't cheap either.



Veggies can, and ought to be grown by folks for their own use. Unfortunately, more and more vegetable stock has been genetically modified to prevent use of it's seeds to grow new plants. To me, that's a crime in itself! Years back, the stores had racks loaded with packets of veggie seeds. Come to think of it, I don't recall seeing any lately. Are they gone?    imp


----------



## Capt Lightning

Originating from the west coast, I grew up with a 'Plain' loaf and a  'Pan' loaf.  Of course, if you went over to N.Ireland, you could  also  buy a 'Veda' loaf and soda bread.  A loaf I haven't seen for a while was  one we colloquially called a 'Batchelor load'.  This was cylindrical  with a ridged surface, allegedly so that a single man could cut a  straight slice!  However, I digress and the cost of a loaf doesn't  trouble me too much.

I'm cynical about the value of 'organic' food and I'm not inclined to pay the extra for it.  Keeping our own livestock has been an education, so now I try to be sure of the source of the food that I buy and how it's been treated.  Meat is expensive, but often the supermarkets have deals and I can spot a reduced price sticker at 50 paces!  At least roadkill is still the same price - free!


----------



## Vivjen

Loads here, in supermarkets, garden centres etc.
unfortunately, some of us don't have a lot of room....
i grow some herbs, and have grown tomatoes....but as I go away this week, there is not much point this year.


----------



## applecruncher

Was out doing errands/grocery shopping this morning.

kROGER

Two 2-ltrs of Pepsi $2.00 (on sale $1/each)
Loaf Schwebels wheat bread $1.99
14 lb cat litter $5.49
3.5 lb dry cat food $2.99
10 cans wet cat food $5.00
1 lb ground chuck $3.69
pkg 10 (plump) boneless, skinless chicken thighs $5.07
pkg of 4 nitelite bulbs $1.49
6 rolls store brand bath tissue, double ply $2.99
tax $0.79

SUB-TOTAL $31.50
Minus coupons -2.60

TOTAL $28.90


----------



## hollydolly

My god AC that was cheap..wow!! I don't know what kroger is, is it a discount grocery shop?


----------



## applecruncher

hollydolly said:


> My god AC that was cheap..wow!! I don't know what kroger is, is it a discount grocery shop?



Holly, bite your tongue! Kroger is the second largest supermarket chain in the USA.  The headquarters in in Ohio - the midwestern state I live in (which if you look at a map, is south of Michigan).


----------



## Ameriscot

imp said:


> Veggies can, and ought to be grown by folks for their own use. Unfortunately, more and more vegetable stock has been genetically modified to prevent use of it's seeds to grow new plants. To me, that's a crime in itself! Years back, the stores had racks loaded with packets of veggie seeds. Come to think of it, I don't recall seeing any lately. Are they gone?    imp



Most can't grown their own.  We have plenty of space but although our soil grows tons of flowers, trees, shrubs, etc, the soil is not good for growing vegetables.  Besides which, who is going to take care of the veggies when we are traveling?


----------



## hollydolly

applecruncher said:


> Holly, bite your tongue! Kroger is the second largest supermarket chain in the USA.  The headquarters in in Ohio - the midwestern state I live in (which if you look at a map, is south of Michigan).



LOL well I just thought that at those low prices it might be a discount grocery supermarket. We certainly have a few here that are very popular with people on a fixed income


----------



## applecruncher

I was lucky to catch several sales, things on special (chicken, gr chuck, Pepsi). I always get Haagen Daas, eggs, and bacon free at Kroger (coupons).  There is another store I like that is higher priced but has a WONDERFUL deli and bakery   But Kroger is closer. I don't care for Walmart groceries, but household things are fine.


----------



## AZ Jim

applecruncher said:


> Holly, bite your tongue! Kroger is the second largest supermarket chain in the USA.  The headquarters in in Ohio - the midwestern state I live in (which if you look at a map, is south of Michigan).



Here in AZ Krogers is FRY's Markets.


----------



## Glinda

Kroger operates as Ralph's and Food 4 Less in California.


----------



## applecruncher

Kroger also acquired Harris Teeter, which Is mainly in North Carolina.


----------



## imp

AZ Jim said:


> Here in AZ Krogers is FRY's Markets.



Not entirely, Jim! Smith's is also owned by Kroger, and possibly, though I'm not sure, so is Albertsons. Kroger is pretty dang big!    imp


----------



## Butterfly

I buy some of my staples at Wal-Mart, and cleaning stuff and paper products, and that's about it.  Their produce is terrible and overpriced, and their meat has SO much fat.  I do buy their bulk packages of boneless skinless chicken breasts at $1.99/lb.  I get my produce, etc, from a store called Sprouts Farmers' Market -- I think it's a chain here in the west.  They have wonderful produce at lower prices than the regular grocery stores, and they have good weekly specials.  I buy my meat (not much anymore) from them, too.  

I go to Wal-Mart as infrequently as possible, as parking is a hassle, the store seems to attract rude people, and it's impossible to find a clerk to help you, not to mention that they have like 25 check out stations, but only usually have 2 or 3 open.


----------



## imp

My neighbor in Missouri, a radical sort of rebel, hated Wal-Mart for the fact that Sam Walton had essentially eliminated the "Mom & Pop" concept of store-ownership upon which America's family credo was built. He may have had something there.....     imp


----------



## Capt Lightning

I do the bulk of my shopping at ASDA  which is now part of the Wal Mart group and is one of the cheapest.  Most of the rest is bought in Lidl, the German chain which along with Aldi, has grabbed a significant chunk of the market.  Applecruncher, apart from the special offers, your prices don't look very cheap.  Of course, I'm assuming that I understand what your products are!

"Ground chuck"? - asume that equates to our minced beef/steak.  I buy minced steak at £2.59 / 500gms - approx $4 / lb.
A box of 15 mixed weight eggs was £2 , approx $3.10  and a 'Burgen' 750gm (28 oz) mixed grain loaf was on offer at £1  ($1.55).


----------



## Ameriscot

I do all my shopping at a chain called Morrison's.  In my area it is the only choice except for the Co-op which has little variety, higher prices and lousy fruit and veg.  But for some reason lots of elderly shop there.

Our Morrison's was a Safeway when I arrived in 2000, then a Somerfield, then a Morrison's.  This store radically improved in size, layout, choices a few years ago and I'm very pleased with it. Prices are always a wee bit higher than the Morrison's that are not isolated like this one as they claim it's all about fees on the ferries.


----------



## Don M.

imp said:


> My neighbor in Missouri, a radical sort of rebel, hated Wal-Mart for the fact that Sam Walton had essentially eliminated the "Mom & Pop" concept of store-ownership upon which America's family credo was built. He may have had something there.....     imp



When I was working, I made several trips to the Walmart headquarters in Bentonville, Ark. to assist in major computer upgrades, etc.  On a couple of occasions, I had the pleasure of meeting with Sam Walton.  He was a retail genius, whose goal was to give the consumers the best variety of products, at the best possible price.  The huge quantity of his purchases from the manufacturers insured that no small business could possibly compete.  His concept certainly spelled doom for "Mom and Pop" stores, but with the consumers demands for lower prices, he fulfilled the need.


----------



## Ameriscot

Don M. said:


> When I was working, I made several trips to the Walmart headquarters in Bentonville, Ark. to assist in major computer upgrades, etc.  On a couple of occasions, I had the pleasure of meeting with Sam Walton.  He was a retail genius, whose goal was to give the consumers the best variety of products, at the best possible price.  The huge quantity of his purchases from the manufacturers insured that no small business could possibly compete.  His concept certainly spelled doom for "Mom and Pop" stores, but with the consumers demands for lower prices, he fulfilled the need.



Yes, and he saves a fortune by paying his employees so little that they need food stamps to survive.


----------



## imp

Don M. said:


> When I was working, I made several trips to the Walmart headquarters in Bentonville, Ark. to assist in major computer upgrades, etc.  On a couple of occasions, I had the pleasure of meeting with Sam Walton.  He was a retail genius, whose goal was to give the consumers the best variety of products, at the best possible price.  The huge quantity of his purchases from the manufacturers insured that no small business could possibly compete.  His concept certainly spelled doom for "Mom and Pop" stores, but with the consumers demands for lower prices, he fulfilled the need.



Understood, and appreciated! My neighbor believed that the "Old American" traditions of many small businesses and many small farmers, provided a more "serene" everyday culture in America. The "Corporate Greed" factor came with huge conglomerate-type companies controlling most all markets. And so it goes!    imp


----------



## Don M.

imp said:


> Understood, and appreciated! My neighbor believed that the "Old American" traditions of many small businesses and many small farmers, provided a more "serene" everyday culture in America. The "Corporate Greed" factor came with huge conglomerate-type companies controlling most all markets. And so it goes!    imp



Sam Walton was a great person...both as a human being, and as a businessman.  He used to show up randomly at some of his stores, and meet with customers and employees, to make sure that everyone was being treated properly.  He drove a 2 year old Chevy Caprice...but everywhere he went, there was a big black Chevy Suburban with big armed guards following him around.  When he passed away, and his spoiled rotten kids took over the company, Profit became the primary goal...and they are all billionaires.


----------



## Lethe200

Just a quick note: they don't tax hybrids solely because they use less/no gas. It's because they use the same roads as drivers who pay gas taxes do, but hybrid owners pay little or no gas taxes - which btw, was never indexed for inflation and is thus one of the major reasons why our infrastruture is deteriorating. The money collected now thru gas taxes is worth *40% less*​ than when first instituted.


----------



## Lethe200

imp said:


> Not entirely, Jim! Smith's is also owned by Kroger, and possibly, though I'm not sure, so is Albertsons. Kroger is pretty dang big!    imp



Albertson's is based in Idaho and was purchased by a consortium in 2006, which split the stores up geographically: half became Albertsons (without the apostrophe) and half became SuperValu. In 2015 Albertsons purchased Safeway, its major rival in the Western states. Neither is associated with Kroger's.


----------



## Don M.

Lethe200 said:


> Just a quick note: they don't tax hybrids solely because they use less/no gas. It's because they use the same roads as drivers who pay gas taxes do, but hybrid owners pay little or no gas taxes - which btw, was never indexed for inflation and is thus one of the major reasons why our infrastruture is deteriorating. The money collected now thru gas taxes is worth *40% less*​ than when first instituted.



The Federal Gas tax has been sitting at 18.4 cents/gal., since 1993.  In that time, cars have become substantially more fuel efficient, yet there are more of them, and they are beating up our roads and bridges.  This fuel tax is quickly becoming an insufficient way to fund our transportation needs.  It either needs to be raised or, IMO, replaced with the "per mile" usage tax that has been proposed.  Hybrids, and these newer electric cars still beat up the pavement just as much as gasoline vehicles, but they escape paying their fair share for the damage they contribute to.  As our roads and bridges continue to deteriorate....along with most everything related to infrastructure in this nation...it is high time that our government faces up to this reality.


----------



## Butterfly

IMHO, Wal-Mart was a decent store until Sam Walton died.  After that, it seems to have gone downhill.


----------



## WhatInThe

I've found some of the more common items have gone up like vitamins. In decades past you could walk into a supermarket or drug store and get a 100 capsules or pills for 1-2 dollars on sale. Now stuff that was 4-5 dollars regular price frequently exceeds 10-12 for a 60-90 day supply.


----------



## Manatee

BLS figures *exclude *food and energy.  If you don't eat, drive to the grocery store or use heat or air conditioning, then their figures _might _have some validity.  In the meantime they negatively impact your social security COLA big time.


----------



## Lethe200

The CPI has never been a true cost of inflation. It's merely an arbitrary measurement so that long-term fluctuations can be tracked. We cannot have it both ways - if SocSec is running out of $$$, then indexing it to true inflation will deplete it even faster. As it stands now without some sort of change, by 2037 (a mere 22 yrs from now), benefits will be reduced to 75 cents on the dollar. 

Would you prefer the fund run out of money sooner, say by 2020? You can have an increased benefit for 5 yrs but then see your check decreased by one-quarter for the rest of your/our lives.

Complaining is easy. Fixing things to the benefit of the greatest number of people both current and FUTURE, is hard.

None of the Republican presidential candidates have said they support the SocSec as it now stands. They want to privatize it and reduce benefits. Instead of Medicare, which is running out of money much faster than SocSec, it would be a voucher system for you to buy private insurance....good luck with that one! 

I used to work in insurance and can assure you a voucher system would be virtually worthless to you within ten years, or if you became seriously ill. And just try using a voucher for a skilled nursing or Memory Care facility - the good ones will all laugh at you.


----------

